# Do Bug drivers wave?



## pjriowa (Oct 18, 2004)

I used to drive a Jeep Wrangler, and when I did I noticed a funny thing ... fellow Wrangler drivers gave each other a wave. Usually it was just the subtle lift of the index finger from the steering wheel, but there was some brother/sisterhood on the road.
I now drive an NB (my 4th VW during my 40 years), and have not noticed this solidarity, at least in my community. I see NB drivers look at each other's car ... maybe wishing they would have gotten a different color or not ... but there's no bound. I've tried to start a trend, but to no avail.
How are things in your part of the world?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (pjriowa)*

I don't wave and I don't get waves.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (pjriowa)*

I used to wave and got waved a lot at back in 1998. I don't do it anymore. It is a different crowd owning NBs now.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (dr_spock)*

I wave goodbye to hondas some times


----------



## notachickcar (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (pjriowa)*

I wave if shes cute


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (notachickcar)*

I don't know about wave but an occasional thumb up works sometimes when im in a good mood. But NY is rough. People aren't friendly and most of beetle drivers bought the car because its Oh Sooo Cute! Like Omg!!! it comes with a flower!!!!!


----------



## Kaneda13 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (FastAndFurious)*

i dont' wave to the NB's i see, but i ALWAYS give a thumbs up to the original bugs i see, and i think i've almost always gotten one back.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (Kaneda13)*

I live in a small, friendly town, and there's a group that will always wave to each other, but most will not.
I find it's the people with the 2003's onward that never offer a wave, it's the enthusiasts who have actually done neat things with their cars who feel a sense of fellowship on the road.
SMG


----------



## MissAnthropy (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (SomeMacGuy)*

Back in 1999 when I got my first Beetle other Beetle owners used to always wave, honk, of flash their high-beams when we would pass one another, but it rarely happens now. I agree the Beetle crowd has definitely changed, now if I wave or anything, people think I'm crazy


----------



## turbobubble (Feb 9, 2005)

i always look at them and try to figure out what year and is it turbo and yadda yadda and sometimes i wave. when i first got mine like almost 3 years ago everyone waved and i noticed the same thing with my moms bmw but now no one does


----------



## NukeBeetle (Jun 30, 2004)

*It's a Jeep thing...*

This post is amazing. I've had the exact same conversation with just about everyone I've ever ridden in the beetle with. I owned a jeep wrangler, jeep people always gave the jeep wave... always., even people in grand cherokees would wave to wranglers.
Beetles... no way. Don't know why. I tried it for 6 months or so. Waving to every beetle. Nope, they don't even look. I still love the way a new beetle looks and I always watch them. At first I guess I assumed it was because I drive a Turbo S and they were jealous but I think it is just not the same as a wrangler...


----------



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: It's a Jeep thing... (NukeBeetle)*

If I'm not distracted from driving there will be a wave, but if I'm turning the radio station or so on and so forth I won't. It always makes people smile, Always!


----------



## VWcabiCHIK (Aug 2, 2004)

18turbos posting:
this is mostly what I get in Miami

me: ::wave::
them: ;puts face like "wtf, are my lights off?"::
me: ::wave::
them: :talking on cell "some guy just waved at me":
me: ::wave::
them: :finger:


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (pjriowa)*

People just look, they don't wave anymore








One time I had a guy chase me down with his car (Jetta TDI) just to give me the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Though that was pretty cool.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Oh Sooo Cute! Like Omg!!! it comes with a flower!!!!!

So true...


----------



## speedhole (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (Lorem)*

well only waves I usually get are from kids in the back of cars. I usually wave and they get a kick out of it. I've tried waving to other beetles, but most are driven by middle aged house wives or older guys. neither of whom seem to give a crap.
though, the day i bought it and was driving home, i waved at one and the dude waved back, his girl in the pass seat seemed embarassed though


----------



## pittbug (Jun 13, 2004)

I gave up waving 3 yrs ago... I'd get maybe a 40% response then


----------



## LGA (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (pjriowa)*

As a Corvette driver, I have been trained to wave - so we do it in our Beetles, too. Like everybody else, we've seen a decline in the wave, although the kids still do.
What's really great is when I'm in the Beetle and forget and wave at Vettes - that brings some interesting stares.








On the other hand, I often get waves back from Beetles when I'm in the C5.


----------



## tired_of_runaround (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (pjriowa)*

we wave in austin, texas!!! but then, we wave at everyone...
not surprised the yanks don't do it. just moved back here from NY and one more reason i'm glad i'm not in the northeast anymore...and by the way, it was 75 degrees and sunny here today!








yee haw.


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (tired_of_runaround)*

Up here we wave a toolbox at other Beetle drivers as a form of greeting...


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (lowblackdub)*

A cute girl in a blue NB pulled up to me and smiled today. That brightened up my day.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (pjriowa)*

I don't wave, used to, got out of the habit.
But some people do wave or give thumbs-up at our NBC, but only when the top's down. From a seat-of-the-pants, unscientific survey:
Kids, 2 to 12, ~100%
Carload of cuties in their 20s-30s, ~90%
Kids, 12 up to about 16, ~80%
Air-cooled drivers, ~70%
Any mother-daughter combo in same car, ~70%
Other NBC drivers, ~50%
NB drivers, ~30%
Mini 'vert drivers, ~20%
A**holes, 0%
Any wavers get a great big wave back, and the cuties get kisses blown back at 'em... even when My Beloved is in the car (usually she blows kisses back too).


----------



## think2wice (Jan 13, 2005)

I thought that people would wave when I bought my NB, but they don't around here. So I just enjoy ticking people off thinking that because it's cute that it's slow.


----------



## Brunobug (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (pjriowa)*

I live in Spokane, WA and we wave at eachother all the time......


----------



## turbobubble (Feb 9, 2005)

i waved at a green one today n they didnt wave back


----------



## 98BTL_GIRL (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (pjriowa)*

The wave was pretty popular at first in 1998, when the NB first came out. I get a lot of "punch buggies" when I drive past school children. Some of the old VW drivers, buses or bugs, have given me a peace sign or two. Nowadays, I get a lots of smiles & nods from other NB drivers.
I've notice where I live, the younger the driver, the snottier look I get. But then again, those are the drivers that are borrowing their parents NB & they have to return it my 10:00 curfew!


----------



## pjriowa (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for all of the interesting responses. I thought maybe it was just me, or my location, that nobody waved, but it sounds kind of universal. 
Although it makes me wonder: if the "newness" of the NB wearing off since 1998 is lowering the wave factor, why does it still exist among Wrangler drivers, which has been on the road in one way or another for almost 60 years?


_Modified by pjriowa at 9:23 AM 2-21-2005_


----------



## VWcabiCHIK (Aug 2, 2004)

as an old beetle (69) driver, i always wave or smile or say hi to someone i see driving one. and when i would drive my sister's wrangler it was the same deal. everyone was friendly with eachother, but with new beetles, when im with my boyfriend in his turbo S and we wave or honk at someone in a new beetle they are like baffled like "what the hell is this jerk honking at me for." 
like the jeep tags say "it's a jeep thing"
i guess new beetle people dont understand they whole "hey! cool u got the same car i do! nice!"


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

I don't wave, mostly because every time i see another NB, contrary to this "girl car" stigma they have, every driver i see is a grizzled-ass old man who looks like he should be on a harley and not in an NB. 
Although at the track I did once have some kid scream "FARVHERNUGEN" (or however you spell it) at me when i was coming back on the return road (at ATCO it runs right in front of the stands) which was kind of funny.


----------



## beetlebaby (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (pjriowa)*

i wish they would wave. beetles are one of the most unique cars on the road - you would think there would be some sort of brotherhood but the only person who waves back is the lady who owns a vert that is identical to mine.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Anyone see that Curb your Enthusiasm episode where Larry David waves at the other Prius owner?


----------



## dubseekerIV (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (joako)*

GTI drivers wave. And talk at stop lights


----------



## Psychoticzen (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (dubseekerIV)*









Yeah...I'm with you guys. I always wave at people here in Panama City Beach Fl, but most of the people will look or point...but never wave back. It is kinda weird.








Sorry the pic showed up that big...thought you guys might like it...I have more if people are interested. Used the new Gran Turismo 4 and my iPod as the drive to transfer in game pics. 


_Modified by Psychoticzen at 12:14 AM 2-26-2005_


----------



## cheesewhiz (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: It's a Jeep thing... (NukeBeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NukeBeetle* »_Beetles... no way. Don't know why. I tried it for 6 months or so. Waving to every beetle. Nope, they don't even look. I still love the way a new beetle looks and I always watch them. At first I guess I assumed it was because I drive a Turbo S and they were jealous but I think it is just not the same as a wrangler...

I hate to say it (especially on an enthusiast forum), but it's probably just because the Beetle isn't much of an enthusiast car. The originals are, but the new ones are predominantly nice, cute cars that older couples buy to reminisce, it seems like. I've only seen a handful of young beetle drivers out here, and the older folks look at me like I'm flipping them the bird instead of waving!
I used to give a "hang-loose" and a smile to every Beetle driver in the San Fran Bay Area, but I can't remember getting any kind of response except once or twice.
... but I still wave if she's a cutie


----------



## facarelli (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: It's a Jeep thing... (cheesewhiz)*

This is fun, yesterday I was looking at and participating in a similar thread, except it was about Passats. it's at: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1834251
I would think that nbc drivers would wave, But it's the same thing with
my Tacoma pickup, once in a while I give the thumbs up and I get the impression the other person is thinking I'm some sort of weirdo.
I used to tell my kids (and wife) that my theory was that if you ever see an identical car, don't even look, because you might see yourself 
driving it and that would drive you carzy! And I still believe it!








_Modified by facarelli at 5:02 AM 2-27-2005_


_Modified by facarelli at 5:03 AM 2-27-2005_


----------



## BaBy BuG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: It's a Jeep thing... (facarelli)*

I get waved at all the time... Theres a girl here in winnipeg that has decals all over her car, I call it the solar bug because she has crazy space symbols all over her car... We wave back and forth all the time... If Bug owners dont wave at each other down here, we still acknowlegde that the other person is there....


----------



## dubracer84 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: It's a Jeep thing... (BaBy BuG)*

i got waved at all the time when i first got mine... i thought it was wierd because i never got waved at by a complete stranger before... so i didn't wave that time... but then it happened again... so i was like... ok.. i guess i should start waving at other NB owners... so sometimes i wave... when i remember... but i don't always get a lot of response.


----------



## vtsusan (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (joako) - Larry David*

I love that Curb your Enthusiasm episode!
When I got my Beetle, everyone in my town waved at each other...not so much now...if I see someone waving now I worry that there's some major thing going wrong with my not-so-reliable Beetle and that I just haven't seen it yet. 
I'm trading my Beetle in for a Prius in a couple of weeks, so we'll see if people start waving at me...


----------



## ~Slippery~ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_ Oh Sooo Cute! Like Omg!!! it comes with a flower!!!!!

Ok - that was too funny








People around here don't wave. But, then again, most of the people i see around here in bugs are snot ass teenage girls who got the car handed to them. They ride around with their noses up in the air. OR i see a lot of older ladies, sitting like 5 inches from the steering wheel with their hands at 11 and 1 o'clock and their shoulders up to their ears...oblivious to anything other than the car directly in front of them. 
I wish there were more enthusiasts out there


----------



## vwheimlich (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Do Bug drivers wave? (pjriowa)*

I always wave! And more than half of the time the other driver waves back. Almost a year ago I had "Herbie" stripes and #53 put on my white Beetle and I get waves from everyone...not just Beetle owners. I had people tell me they weren't big Beetle fans but they liked my Beetle. No matter where I go whether it be to the grocery store, the car wash, or just out for a cruise...some people just go crazy when I pass by. The response has been great! It's good to see that people remember the Love Bug and many have found memories of their first VWs. I kinda gave my "Herbie" a sporty look by installing the black accents over the front fog lights and the rear black accents with chrome exhaust tips. It came out well. Yes the car is "cute". but it's cool too. Men, women and children all like him. Remember...Herbie:Fully Loaded comes out at the theater on June 24th!


----------

